# '06 Bowtech Allegiance tuning problem (low left tear)



## ksdeerhunter1 (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a '06 Bowtech Allegiance 28inch draw, trophy shaker pronghorn rest, 350 maxima arrows cut at 27 inches with 100gr point. Can't seem to shoot bullet holes when paper tuning. I keep on getting a low left tear. What do I need to do to get this tuned in? EZE EYE center shot is true. Arrow is level and plumb. Cams are synched. Could the cable from the Trophy taker cause cam lean causing my lower left tear, hand torque, etc.? Now I shoot left handed.... Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## taz69 (Dec 20, 2006)

*low left tear*

you could have a few problems nock point to low, timing, or tiller adjustment. You didn't say if the bow is grouping or not, my bow tears a little high when I shoot at paper, don't care because it groups very well.


----------



## ksdeerhunter1 (Dec 21, 2006)

It groups well at 20 yds. I didn't get a chance to try at 30 or 40 yds. Tiller is at 10 1/8 both side. The cams are at dot 5, outside bow limb. I'll try to raise the nock and see what it does. Thanks for the information.:smile:


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

You should have 6 dots showing outside of limbs


----------



## ksdeerhunter1 (Dec 21, 2006)

Eugene1e,

What do I do to get the 6th dot outside of limb. Increase control cable twist or decrease twists? Thanks,


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

Im thinking you need to twist the sting not cables


----------



## ksdeerhunter1 (Dec 21, 2006)

*Low Left Fixed!!!!*

I installed new strings and cables. Vapor Trail of course. I still had factory strings on when I was describing lower left tear post. Cycled with 25 shots, installed peep, twisted everthing to get 6 dots outside limbs, moved arrow rest out to the right 1/16 or tad more and raised nock a little. Shooting sweet. Walk back tuned to verify center shot and grouping. Shooting better than I thought it would. These are a lot easier than single cams to tune. Tried broadheads and feel good compared to field tip grouping. I really enjoy shooting this bow and like the new STRIKERS from G5 for hunting. Thanks for all the help in this thread and others I read to help out. AT is the place 2B.


----------

